# The Streets Of San Francisco II (My photos)



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1833 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1838 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1834 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1837 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1842 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1843 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1845 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1846 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1847 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1848 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1851 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


2 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

4 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


5 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

SF Bay 


IMG_1851 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1852 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1853 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1854 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1855 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1856 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1858 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1859 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1860 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1861 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1863 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1862 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1866 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1867 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

CBD



IMG_1868 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1870 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1871 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1872 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1873 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1874 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1875 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1876 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

amazing yellow!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed amazing, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1897 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1898 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1899 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1900 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1901 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1902 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1903 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1904 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1905 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1906 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

more downtown shopping scenes


IMG_1909 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1911 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1912 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1913 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1914 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1915 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1917 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1918 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1919 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1920 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1921 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1922 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1923 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1924 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1926 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1927 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1928 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1929 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1930 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1931 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1932 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1933 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1934 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1935 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1936 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1937 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1938 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_1939 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2694 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_2698 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2701 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_2702 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2703 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_2714 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2717 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_2718 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2718 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_2726 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

I am remiss in not thanking Yellow Fever for this excellent thread and his wonderful photography.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

Skyline_ said:


> Balconies? Really? That must be really rare in your country.
> It's the opposite around here. Not having a balcony is highly unusual.


They aren't "rare". Obviously not everybody has one (I do) but they are common enough. If you want a home with one, you wouldn't have trouble finding it.

On the other hand, "bay" windows are the architectural signature of San Francisco.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

Skyline_ said:


> I dunno. In American movies, I never get to see any balconies... hno:


San Francisco is a famously "Mediterranean" climate . . . just like you are used to I suppose. So we have lots of things you might not see in most American movies such as grape vinyards and olive trees . . . and balconies.


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

What about apartment buildings? Do they have balconies too?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

In Vancouver almost all apartments have balconies except some very old ones.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

Skyline_ said:


> What about apartment buildings? Do they have balconies too?


Definitely. Probably a higher percentage of apartment buildings do than private homes.

One new trend I'm not fond of is "sky parks": essentially one large terrace per floor or per several floors in high rises where residents can lounge outside and possibly even grill dinner. I see it as a substitute for individual balconies (cheaper for the developer).


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fisherman's wharf


IMG_2749 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_2750 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2751 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_2752 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2753 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_2754 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2755 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_2756 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2757 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_2758 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2759 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_2760 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_2761 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

^^Note all of the taller buildings seen in the background have balconies.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice updates from San Francisco :cheers:


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Cal_Escapee said:


> ^^Note all of the taller buildings seen in the background have balconies.


What about other US states? Do they also add balconies to their appartment buildings?


----------

